# Whelp, I did it again.



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

So... way back when my GMR was killing me I saw an AD for some beautiful dumbo rex rats on CL but I kind of ignored it because my friend had rescues I was interested in and then I found Nora. After Nora passed away I was thinking it would be a long time before I got any more rats and that I'd stick at six, but then on Thursday I was perusing CL because I'm trying to find a new tank for our snake who's growing like a weed (at 5 years of age. It's odd) and I see that the posting for these girls has been renewed and well... I got them.
I know I should have qt'd them, but when I visited them at the house they've been living at for a year their cage was clean and they were healthy and have been healthy for a long time. Their previous owner even had vet records for them, so I went for it. 
We haven't named them yet but we're definitely not keeping their previous names, so for now we're calling them Siamese and Big Blue (for obvious reasons). They are very, very sweet and hand-tame but haven't been trained much so I think teaching them a new name wouldn't be too hard. They're somewhere over a year and very, very big. Big Blue is even bigger than my Euphie who is the biggest female I've ever seen. I kind of love how big and squishy (but not fat) they are. 
Anyway, here they are! Siamese first and Big Blue second. They're both dumbo rexes, Siamese is a poorly marked Siamese (I thought she looked more Himi but apparently she was fawn hooded when they first got her, so Siamese it is!) and Big Blue is an Russian Blue Irish dumbo rex. They are awesome!


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Eeek so so cute, sorry to hear about Nora  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Awww they are so cute! I want more rexes so bad, I just love their funny little whiskers.


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

Congrats Rumy - they are lovely! Do you think pregnancy could be fueling your GMR? Are rats your chocolate?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw. 

looks like Siamese actually has a blaze (would be a lightning blaze) So is probably a variegated Siamese. (Don't worry blazes on Variegateds are not high white markings and are completely safe).

Sorry about Nora. I'm off of here for almost 2 weeks and it seems like everyone minus me had a rat death


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

They are gorgeous! They do look very healthy, great weight, and curious. Congrats!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

My GMR was definitely a pregnancy syndrome. Unfortunately I lost the baby a week before Nora passed. These gals weren't a product of GMR. I just felt connected to them.


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh, Rumy, I am so very sory to hear that. I feel bad for making such a silly joke. I hope you are doing ok.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sorry for your losses. I can see why you couldn't pass these babies up...so beautiful!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hephaestion said:


> Oh, Rumy, I am so very sory to hear that. I feel bad for making such a silly joke. I hope you are doing ok.


Don't apologize! I love jokes.  I'm doing fine. I had a rough month but things are looking up and I prefer to be excited about all the good things happening than to dwell on the sad. Now I have Cloud and Totoro (as well as a hilarious group of mice) and it's all smiles around here.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw, I'm so sorry Rumy


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Actually, LW, how can you tell whether or not Totoro (the Siamese) is a high white? Their previous owner had several high whites and said she'd gotten them from a breeder who bred for it before he figured out the connection between the gene and the loss of so many of his litters. It doesn't matter either way as she'll never be bred, but I'm just curious how you tell.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

So sorry about the baby and Nora, but I hope these new girls bring you so much happiness. You've really got a rat family now! WOW! 9?


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jackie said:


> So sorry about the baby and Nora, but I hope these new girls bring you so much happiness. You've really got a rat family now! WOW! 9?


Just 8, though if it was up to my fiance it'd be 9 (the woman we adopted Totoro and Cloud from today had a couple other pairs up for adoption as well and he wanted to bring a third one home with us). Nora made 7, but when she passed I was back down to 6 and then the two new gals make 8!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Animals always know when you are going thru a hard time...I suffered an ectopic pregnancy & soon after my fiance brought me Herman & he had his horribley swollen eye, was beaten up crammed in a feeder bin & was probably as miserable as I was...it was like an instant connection between us & one of the main reasons he is my heart rat. If you need someone to talk to feel free to PM me


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Aww, I love your blue baby! I also learned something new because I didn't know that Siamese babies could have blazes too!


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I love them. LOVE them, especially big blue. Congrats, Rumy


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Aw rumy I'm sorry to hear about your baby, I know exactly how you feel and it's awful, I'm glad your looking on the bright side of things and keeping your head held high  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm just guessing with him since I can't see his pattern.

Variegateds often have recessive blazes, these are not high whites (those are called Dominant blazes). Also high white blazes tend to be wedge shape so you wouldn't be able to see his nose marking. Recessive blazes tend to be lightning blazes so you can see his part nose marking. Also Variegateds are often mistaken for Hoodeds. So really, it's a guess in this case.

And yes Shara, Siameses can have blazes too. Siamese is a separate gene then markings. So you can have anywhere from Hooded Siameses, Self Siameses (most common) to even Dalmatain Siameses.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ratfinx said:


> Aw rumy I'm sorry to hear about your baby, I know exactly how you feel and it's awful, I'm glad your looking on the bright side of things and keeping your head held high
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! Having cuddle bugs helps.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh my gosh, pleas give them to me!  They are so cute! I love Dumbo's and Rexes, this is a PERFECT combo!


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm truly sorry for your losses, Rumy. But congrats on your newest additions, they are stunning and look so mischievous! <3


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Rumy91989 said:


> Thank you! Having cuddle bugs helps.


I know exactly what you mean, they helped me carry on with everything, always here if you want to talk  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

They're absolutely adorable!!!! I love their color. And when ya come up with new names you should definitely share!! :3

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Their new names are in my sig, now, but here's the official announcement:

the Simaese is named Totoro. I'm TOTALLY in love with her--she's very sweet and friendly and falls asleep in my lap and tries to groom behind my ears. She's already been bruxing and boggling. It's funny because I was really only interested in the blue but was happy to bring Totoro home as well since they were bonded, and now I'm crazy about her! I'm a huge Studio Ghibli/anime nerd and she's so cute and squishy and loving that Totoro totally fit her. 

the blue is now Cloud. We really considered sticking with Big Blue because it fit, despite it being unimaginative but all of our rats (except Luna, after Luna Lovegood) are named after anime/game characters so we decided on Cloud, both for her color, coat consistency, and after a character in Final Fantasty VII.


----------

